# Where would one in the US buy a WiiKey Fusion?



## pastaconsumer (Aug 7, 2016)

So I'm looking to buy a WiiKey Fusion in the US. Problem is, I'd rather not go through a modchip reseller. Anyone have recommendations? (Looked on eBay and Amazon and found nothing except a XenoGC, which loads discs, not SD cards.)
EDIT: To avoid confusion, I'm modding my GameCube.
EDIT 2: I am looking for something like the Wiikey Fusion/WASP Fusion, as SD is most convenient to me. As far as I know, XenoGC only supports discs.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 9, 2016)

Can anyone vouch for these guys? Don't want them to steal my shit...


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 9, 2016)

Why would you buy this when you can just letterbomb and load anything you want in USBLoaderGX or Nintendont?


----------



## Roomsaver (Aug 9, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Can anyone vouch for these guys? Don't want them to steal my shit...


Don't know about that particular seller but Alibaba is reliable.


----------



## JacksonS (Aug 9, 2016)

A guy runs a site for console mods called *badassconsoles.com*. He used to sell the WASP Fusion (identical to the Wiikey Fusion), but they've been out of stock for a long time.

As mentioned above, the Wiikey is really not needed unless you intend to use it on a GameCube.


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 9, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Why would you buy this when you can just letterbomb and load anything you want in USBLoaderGX or Nintendont?


What this guy said. Just buy a 1 tb hard drive and go nuts. I dont see a reason to get a modchip


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 9, 2016)

Returnofganon said:


> What this guy said. Just buy a 1 tb hard drive and go nuts. I dont see a reason to get a modchip


I mentioned in the OP that I can't use a XenoGC. XenoGC (as far as I know) only works on GameCube, which is what I'm modding. My apologies for the confusion, I'll update the OP to clarify this.


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 9, 2016)

nope


----------



## JacksonS (Aug 9, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> XenoGC (as far as I know) only works on GameCube, which is what I'm modding.


If you need parts for a GameCube, look at the trading center on *BitBuilt* or *ModRetro*. GameCube modding is really common there.


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh sike I didnt read that my b


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 9, 2016)

Returnofganon said:


> Why cant you just use a softmod rather than a modchip


I've found that most of the games I've tried don't work through SD Gecko. And Mini DVD-Rs add up when you need a lot of them. Hell, cheapest I found were $15. I like the convinience of an SD card, so WASP Fusion/Wiikey Fusion should work for me.


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 9, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I've found that most of the games I've tried don't work through SD Gecko. And Mini DVD-Rs add up when you need a lot of them. Hell, cheapest I found were $15. I like the convinience of an SD card, so WASP Fusion/Wiikey Fusion should work for me.


I thought you where using a wii. That was my bad


----------



## JacksonS (Aug 9, 2016)

If you do get a Wiikey or WASP, make sure to install Swiss firmware on it (you'll need an SD Gecko to do that). It allows your SD card to be formatted FAT32 and is overall more convenient.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies! The WASP Fusion (see second post) looks good for the price, however I don't know the integrity of AliExpress (hence why I asked if anyone could vouch for the site.)
If they are legitimate, then I will order one as soon as possible! (Hey, I might even do a build log )
Once again you all have been a great help! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## JacksonS (Aug 9, 2016)

I've never ordered from AliExpress, but I've never seen a fake Wiikey/WASP either. I'm not really sure how they _could_ be fake, but I guess there's always a risk...


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 1, 2016)

AliExpress is like eBay for Chinese sellers. The site is good enough, but you're at the risk of the seller.


----------

